# trailer desperately needed



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Have you tried the Horse Trailer World website? 

Good luck. Finding a decent trailer can be frustrating.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Call trailer dealerships. They don't always advertise that they have used stock. That's how I found mine.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

That's why I suggested the website, DA. It's dealers as well as individuals. It's a great resource.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

True but dealers need to sign up to be on there. The dealer I bought from I found through a google search (they're also not listed on that site along with a few others I know of).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bmm45bm (Oct 2, 2012)

I am terrible at searching, craigslist is the easiest for me, I lose patience on the other sights, don't know of a lot of dealers close by, but I'll try to do a search, I know there is one in Macon which is 2 hrs south, there is a small one about 30 minutes from me, but they are way overpriced if they ever have anything used in my opinion. I am just terrible at searching honestly on the computer, and have ran into so many scams on some of those sights, horsetrailerworld included, that I have just about given up, and been going by word of mouth which doesn't work well.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Here's a list of dealers from A to Z for Georgia. Don't know if it includes every dealer, but it looks to be a pretty good list:

Georgia Horse Trailer Dealers indexed by City - A to Z


----------



## bmm45bm (Oct 2, 2012)

See, told you I stink at this searching thing, hate computers. Thanks so much for finding that, I will start calling today at lunch.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Hey, a lot of folks aren't great at computers and the interwebz. I've been dealing with both a very long time, so it comes easier to me than some others. :wink:

You're welcome. Hope you find a great trailer at an even better price!


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

And share pictures when you get one!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

I searched for some on HorseTrailerWorld

My favorite, it looks really nice

Decent stock trailer

Nice looking goosneck with back tackroom, stock combo, mats should be replaced.

Aluminum gooseneck stock combo trailer, 4 horse, its a straight load but doesn't look like there is any dividers between the two horses standing side by side so you could use the middle divider that seperates the front and back horses to make two big box stalls.. 

Good luck! Just click on my text describing each trailer, it should bring you right to the ad.


----------



## alexis rose (Oct 1, 2012)

I am in the same predicament. I am 3 hours South of Atlanta and it is amazing how much people want for their trailers.


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

I wound up buying a new trailer after spending a few months looking at what people wanted for their rusting, shorting out buckets of bolts they were trying to sell as serviceable trailers. Drove three hours to pick it up (was still cheaper than having it delivered) and haven't regretted it a moment. That said, one of my friends got luck and got a good, safe, used trailer for a great price that she found on the trailer world website. I guess it just depends on how patient you're willing to be, and what you're looking for.


----------



## bmm45bm (Oct 2, 2012)

Wish I could afford a new one, but job changes, tax season, Christmas, 3 kiddos, new tires on 2 vehicles, well, you know where this is going. You get what you pay for I know, the selection around here just seems terrible. Alexis, what are you looking for price wise and feature wise, maybe I have run across something that might suit you, or could keep my eye out. If you are looking for something similar to me though, I hope I beat you to it


----------



## skeeterbit (Nov 4, 2012)

There are some good deals out there. I bought a new 2 horse slant Calico w/tack and have put over 5k miles on it in less than 2 years for $4200. Tows and tracks loaded with 2 horses at interstate speeds with no problems at all. Only issues are normal rust that are expected with a steel trailer. One thing I would change is to have bought dealer installed kick mats. Prices vary from dealer to dealer on manufactured trailers so check around. Good luck with your search.


----------

